# Pre Valvular para guitarra/bajo con 12AV6



## nico delmar (Dic 29, 2010)

Bueno, dejo acá un pequeño pre que decidí armar (y pude hacerlo gracias a este foro) cuando encontré un viejo Winco que venía con amplificación y un pequeño parlante (el modelo se llama Circa y es de los 60).
Quizas alguna tengas por ahi dando vuelta de alguna radio vieja, ya que la configuracion "35w4 + 12av6 + 50c5" fué bastante común
Partí desde un plano que encontré en www.ricktone.com (exelente sitio)
Ver el archivo adjunto 43987
le hize algunas pequeñas modificaciones como control de tono, un switch para hacer un boost en la señal, y la opcion de poder usarlo para bajo (y tener mejor respuesta en las frecuencias bajas)
Me olvidé de dibujarlo, pero para bajo CX2 deberia ser de 2.2 uF (o bien, agregar un tercer capacitor: yo le puse una llave que me permite conmutar entre las tres posiciones)


Dejo la data de la valvula también
Ver el archivo adjunto 12AV6.pdf

Yo elegí usar el mismo chasis de aluminio que tenia el winco


Funciona lindo lindo, depende del uso que tenga la valvula el "drive" que se obtiene, pero en todos casos se escuchan unos harmonicos muy lindos.


----------



## JDLK7 (Mar 2, 2011)

Antes de nada, gracias por el aporte , pero tengo una pregunta, ¿podrías subir el pcb para intentar hacerme uno? es que aun estoy verde en esto y no se hacerlo yo jeje.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 2, 2011)

Me gustaría que si podes, hagas la prueba para bajos agregando un capacitor de 2.2 uF o más en paralelo con CX3.


----------



## Dano (Mar 2, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Me gustaría que si podes, hagas la prueba para bajos agregando un capacitor de 2.2 uF o más en paralelo con CX3.



Mmm... para usarlo con un bajo con ese capacitor de 220n le va a faltar graves.

+1 por lo que dice el tigre.


----------



## nico delmar (Mar 3, 2011)

JDLK7 dijo:


> Antes de nada, gracias por el aporte , pero tengo una pregunta, ¿podrías subir el pcb para intentar hacerme uno? es que aun estoy verde en esto y no se hacerlo yo jeje.



No tengo PCBs ya que no lo hice con placa sino "punto a punto", es decir, una patita soldada a la otra (prolijo)


Tiger y Dano: El cap de 220n es para guitarra con refuerzo de bajos. Para un bajo tiene una tercera opción de 2.2uf. Lo estoy usando para grabar bajos y tiene una respuesta muy buena hasta los . . . diría yo 40hz.
Igual sigo tus consejos tigre y pruebo


----------



## JDLK7 (Mar 3, 2011)

Aaaah, creo que ya se como dices que lo has hecho, ¿podrías subir una foto del circuito "punto a punto" que tu has hecho?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

Se sueldan los componentes al zócalo a los jack, a las llaves, a el pote y algun puente si fuera necesario, que para este caso no le hace falta lo que si debe venir con cable trenszado es la linea de filamento


----------



## cox (Mar 15, 2011)

hola capo te felicito y agradezco por el aporte!

te hago una consulta, ¿cuán limpio suena? podrias subir un pequeño wav o mp3 para compartir?

gracias y un saludo

estoy viendo de conseguir la valvula


----------



## Xander (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey hombre!, mira que tengo 2 12av6 esperando hace años, creo que es hora de darles vida, ¡Igor!!!


----------



## Van Malta (Abr 8, 2011)

hola nico delmar! me parece re interesante tu aporte , yo estoy a la busqueda de perfeccionar un pre amplificador para bajo con la valvula 12ax7 ,sigo sin poder realzar las frecuencias bajas, voy a probar lo del acople con 2.2uf siguiendo tu circuito que veo que tiene la misma polarizacion al que tengo armado ,si lo logro les comento , . 

  un abarzo!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2011)

Con un solo tuvo dificilmente puedas lograr un realce notable.... hay que agregar una etaba de control de tonos que se basa en otro triodo.... y de esa forma tienes realce y atenuación, con solo cmabiar cpacitores modificas la banda pasante nada más


----------



## Van Malta (Abr 10, 2011)

hola pandacba, termine sin buenos resultados las pruebas , tenes toda la razon ,lo unico que hice fue modificar la banda pasante , tenes un circuito que allas armado para preamplificador de bajo con 12ax7.

 desde ya un abrazo!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 10, 2011)

Tengo varios, me fijo cual te puede ser más util, vedo de subirte un par para que elijas


----------



## Van Malta (Abr 11, 2011)

te agradezco! un abrazo!


----------



## Xander (Ago 9, 2011)

Será posible adaptar este filtro (adjunto) al pre?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 9, 2011)

En realidad eso es un control de tono pasivo de perdidas por insersión


----------



## Xander (Ago 9, 2011)

sirve?...es de un booster viejo...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 9, 2011)

Se calcula la ganancia de la etapa previa para que cuando los controles esten al centro, es como si no acturarn, y al estar al máximo, permiten la amplificación del tubo.

Las configuraciones de control de tono que mejores resultados ofrecen es la disposición Baxandall, los hay activos y pasivos

Aqui un par de ejemplos


----------

